# Table Saw Workstation



## flood99999 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been stalking lumberjocks for awhile now and I am finally starting to get into the craft. I recently aquired a Delta 36-675 from a co-worker for a very reasonable price. I have been using it to build a king size bed for the master bedroom. One of the problems I have with this saw is that it has an open base which means that I am getting saw dust all over the place which of course makes the wife not a very happy camper. I would like to build a combination dust collection and outfeed table for this saw and I was hoping that somebody might have some ideas that I could use to build one. Any ideas would be greatly appreciaed.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can build a new enclosed base to replace the splayed leg stand or some people use thin plywood and magnets to fill in the open areas.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

One of my saws is an old Craftsman that I completely refurbished a few years ago….If you're looking to upgarde your saw to a better machine with add-ons and outfeeds, go to my Blog, and look up the story and read how I made changes to mine….It's called "A new look for an old workhorse".....It might help you get some ideas on how to improve your saw….....


----------



## flood99999 (Apr 8, 2014)

Rick,

That is very similar to what I am looking for.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

As far as building the work station, use any or all of the ideas you want to…I designed this station myself, so if any of it appeals to you, then use it….You're more than welcome to…...


----------

